# Puppy not eating breakfast??



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

Last week our pup was tested positive for giardia. He was on his two meds, and did fine all week. Ate all three meals, etc..

Yesterday, my wife tried to give him breakfast, but he wouldn't eat it... When I got up, I tried to give him breakfast, and he wouldn't eat out of his bowl, but would eat out of my hand. At lunch time, I put his food down in his bowl and he ate it just fine. Same thing at dinner.

This morning, wife again tried to feed him, and he wasn't interested in breakfast. I got up, and I tried to feed him, and this time he didn't even seem interested in eating out of my hand. I'll see how he does at lunch, but I'm worried.

Why the sudden disinterest in not eating breakfast? He would eat some nautral treats I would give him, but wasn't interested in eating breakfast.

He's about 4 months old now. He's also finished with his meds for the giardia.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Puppies go through several metabolism changes and it sounds like this is one of them. Also, dogs like humans, just aren't hungry somedays. Alot of that has to do with the daily exercise, amount of sleep, ect. As he's eating the other 2 meals just fine I wouldn't worry. You might want to consider going to 2x a day feeding anyway making sure that he's still getting the recommended calories.


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

TooneyDogs said:


> Puppies go through several metabolism changes and it sounds like this is one of them. Also, dogs like humans, just aren't hungry somedays. Alot of that has to do with the daily exercise, amount of sleep, ect. As he's eating the other 2 meals just fine I wouldn't worry. You might want to consider going to 2x a day feeding anyway making sure that he's still getting the recommended calories.


I haven't gone home to feed him lunch yet, so I'll report back if he eats lunch.

He sleeps while we're gone, and then falls asleep for the night around 8pm or so.

He gets 2-3 walks a day. Roughly around half a mile per walk.

I was under the impression that puppies should eat 3x a day until about 6 months old? Is that not a hard and fast rule?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

x3ro said:


> I was under the impression that puppies should eat 3x a day until about 6 months old? Is that not a hard and fast rule?


That's not chiseled in stone. I fed my puppies 2x a day from the start but, they always got lots of treats throughout the day as we did competitive obedience/training.


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

Just got back from lunch.

At first he wasn't all that interested in eating, but I fed him some out of my hand, and then he started eating out of his bowl.


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

Whatever it was, he's over it.

Last week our pup ate all three meals just as normal. He didn't hesitate at all.


----------

